# Solved: AT&T Cordless Phone



## 1stressedguy (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a AT&T Cordless phone that I don't have a owners manual for. It is a 5.8Ghz that has 4 handsets and is a couple of years old. I tried to record a new message for the answering machine part. People say that they hear it pick up... does not say anything and beep. I press record message and it says "record message after beep and when finished press stop." I do as instructed (I think)... no good. Model is E59478 (5.8Ghz Digital). Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

might try contacting them at the following link.
https://emailus.sbc.com/ermsfp/emailus
vicks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you sure the outgoing message is being recorded? Are you speaking into a handset? A base?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search


----------



## 1stressedguy (Mar 24, 2006)

I do speak into the microphone on the "main" base set.


----------



## 1stressedguy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vicks, your link didn't bring anything up. Thanks, Mike (1stressedguy)


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Are you saving the message? When I record a message on the cordless, or any phone for that matter, I have to push a # after I've completed the message and that stores it in the memory.

If you can find a store that has the same phone ask them to photo copy the manual for you.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

This might work for your phone...........

Company Link... http://telephones.att.com/telephones_ui/support/dsp_manuals_list.cfm

Manual link ( not your exact model but darn close this is for a E5947B ) http://telephones.att.com/telephones_ui/support/dsp_manual.cfm?manualID=22288

Maybe this will help ?

" To record your outgoing announcement
Press SETUP until you hear "Announcement. Press
PLAY or press RECORD. To continue setup, press
SETUP. " Then press REC/MEMO and begin speaking
after you hear "Record after the tone. Press STOP
when you are done." Speak facing the telephone base
from about nine inches away. Press PLAY/STOP when
you are done.
Elapsed time (in seconds) will be shown in the message
window as you record. You can record an announcement
up to 90 seconds long. Announcements less than
three seconds long will not be recorded. "


----------



## 1stressedguy (Mar 24, 2006)

Guyzer,
Thanks sssooooo much!!!!! I'm going to keep the manual download for future questions and answers... I really think that it IS for mine. Thanks again, Mike (1stressedguy)


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You are welcome Mike. Just mail your $20.00 cheque to TSG.  ( see membership options )


----------

